# Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Hi
ich bräuchte jemanden, der mir beim anschließen des Netzteils von bequiet hilft.. Welche Stecker brauche ich und wo muß ich die einstecken..
Den großen Mainboardstecker habe ich schon eingesteckt und die Festplatte und Brenner mit SATA ANschlüßen zu versehen ist mir auch klar.. 
brauche ich PCIe Anschlüße ?
wofür ist dieser Mainboard 3 PCIe Anschluß und was kommt da rein  ?


Kann es sein das ich die USB Anschlüße des Pc Gehäuses auch noch mit Strom versorgen muß und wo steck ich die ein  ?
Danke


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Oben links am Board kommt der 8 Pol . ATX Stecker für die Stromversorgung der CPU rein.Steht auch cpu dran denke ich am Kabel.
PCIe am Netzteil ist für die Grafikkarten.

Du weißt schon,das es dafür auch Bechreibungen gibt?
Fürs Netzteil und auch fürs Mainboard.Beim Netzteil sollte Beschreibung dabei sein und fürs Mainboard kann man sich downloaden beim Hersteller.


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Ja . ich glaube ich habe die Beschreibung irgendwie aus Versehen weggeschmissen. Also da sind ja 3 Doppel PCIe Ports,  jeweils untereinander PCIe1 P8/P4 , PCIe2 P8/P4  und PCIe 3 MB. nur um die geht es mir
Der Rest ist klar.. Kannst du mir bitte die genaue Beschreibung der Stecker nennen die da reinkommen und wo genau ich die einstecken muß ? .. Danke
Mein MB ist das Maximus ROG HERO XI
Ich habe da einen CPU1P4 und  einen CPU2P8 Stecker. der wäre wichtig und einen P8 Stecker . der wäre auch wichtig.
Ist es richtig das VGA 1 und VGA 2 ( an der Grafikkarte) jeweils in die oberen PCIe Buchsen kommen ? also PCIe 1und PCIe 2 am Netzteil ?

und muß ich den kleinen Stecker der auch am großen ATX SteckerStrang mit dran ist, muß ich den in den unteren PCIe3 MB Port stecken ? Danke

Sieht so aus als würde der ATX Stecker rechts an der Seite eingesteckt werden .. Könnte der CPU1 und CPU2 Stecker links oben am MB reinkommen ?

So wie ich die jetzt angeschlossen habe, ist der obere 1. große PCIe 3 Anschluß von den beiden unbesetzt. Wäre das schlimm oder ist das ok ?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

1: Oben.Da kommt der 8 pol. rein und ein 4 pol.Für die CPU.Der 4 pol. muss aber wohl nicht unbedingt rein,denke das ist für extremes OC.
15: Die beiden USB Stecker.

1:Rechts halt der große 24 Pol.
Mehr ist das doch nicht.

PCIe 1und PCIe 2 ist immer Graka ja


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

OK danke dann bleibt bei der 1 am MB immer einer rechts frei ,wenn man den 8pol und den 4pol da reinsteckt ?

und die obere PCIe3 MB Buchse am Netzteil bleibt auch frei ?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Den 24 Pin hast du schon drin?
Du musst oben bei der CPU noch den 8 Pin einstecken. Dazu gibt es extra ein Kabel, das sich EPS Stecker nennt.
Zusätzlich hast du noch PCIe Stecker. Die sind daran zu erkennnen, dass sie beben dem 6 Pin noch einen zweiten, kleineren 2 Pin Stecker haben. Das nennt sich dann 6+2 PCIe Stecker.

Die USB Ports brauchen kein extra Strom. Die steckst du einfach aufs Mainboard und fertig.


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den 24 Pin hast du schon drin?
> Du musst oben bei der CPU noch den 8 Pin einstecken. Dazu gibt es extra ein Kabel, das sich EPS Stecker nennt.



Ja den 24 er Pin habe ich drin..der ATX und der EPS fehlt noch ..Von den ATX Steckern gibt es 2, richtig ? 
Den CPU 1 und den CPU 2 Stecker oder also an der MB Seite ??


----------



## Körschgen (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Meine Güte.

Es gibt zu Netzteil sowie Mainboard Handbücher.



> Der Einbau Ihres neuen be quiet! Straight Power 11 Netzteiles: ∙ Setzen Sie das neue Netzteil nun an den vorgesehenen Platz im PC-Gehäuse und schrauben Sie es an der Rückseite mit den vier mitgelieferten Schrauben fest. Verwenden Sie keine übermäßige Kraft. ∙ Stecken Sie den 20/24-Pin Stecker in die vorgesehene Buchse am Mainboard. Wenn Sie über einen 24-Pin Anschluss verfügen, dann bringen Sie die zusätzlichen 4-Pins in die richtige Position, bevor Sie den Stecker in die Buchse am Mainboard stecken. Beim Einsatz eines Mainboards mit einem 20-Pin Stecker klappen Sie die zusätzlichen 4 Pins einfach zur Seite. ∙ Nun stecken Sie den 12V-P4 oder P8-Stecker für die CPU in die vorgesehene Buchse auf dem Mainboard.



1*24 Pin aufs Mainboard.

1*8 Pin (EPS/CPU) aufs Mainboard

Fertig.

Wenn du eine GPU hast, dann braucht die auch Strom, wie viele musst du schon selbst sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie wäre es, wenn du uns sagst um welche Bauteile es geht.
Alle Teile!

Und bitte die Typbezeichnung, nicht bequiet XXX Watt!


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> 15: Die beiden USB Stecker.



meinst du die beiden USB Stecker von dem Pc Gehäuse oder wovon redest du ?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Welche Hardware hast du denn eigentlich? Braucht das Mainboard 2x Stromstecker an der CPU?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

USB 2.0 Anschlüsse (10-1-polig USB_E12; USB_E34)Diese Anschlüsse sind für die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse vorgesehen. Schließen Sie das USB-Modul-Kabel an diesen Anschluss an, installieren Sie das Modul anschließend in einer Steckplatzöffnung an der Rückwand des Systemgehäuses. Diese USB-Anschlüsse erfüllen die USB-2.0-Spezifikation, die bis zu 480 Mb/s Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit unterstützt.
Braucht man die?Ka.
Sind warscheinlich zusätzliche Usb 2.0 Anschlüsse.

Der zusätzliche 4er Anschluss oben neben dem 8er wird wohl nur für OC gebraucht würde ich sagen.
Wenn die Kiste ohne den 4er nicht startet kann man den ja noch dazu stecken.


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Bei dem MB sind links oben 2 ATX Anschlüße . so steht es da auf jeden fall. und da kommt also nur der EPS Stecker auf dem P8 steht, rein und sonst nichts mehr außer halt der 24 polige in die andere Buchse auf der rechten Seite ?! Ok gut


----------



## PcTyp82 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Der zusätzliche 4er Anschluss oben neben dem 8er wird wohl nur für OC gebraucht würde ich sagen.
> Wenn die Kiste ohne den 4er nicht startet kann man den ja noch dazu stecken.


Ok und das wäre dann der ATX Stecker mit der Aufschrift CPU 1 ?! oder welcher ?
Der 4er Anschluß ist links daneben richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe beim anschließen von Nezteil bequiet 750W*

Den 8 Pin besetzen reicht, den 4 Pin brauchst du nicht besetzen.


----------

